# Omg I Finally Did It!!!



## jennabelle (Apr 2, 2008)

I got over the hump of being between 210 and 215!!!! I'm now 217.6 as of this morning. I'm soooo excited and have been touching my new soft curves....my hips are bigger! As soon as I get my hands on a digital camera I'll be putting up some pictures for you all to see!!!!


----------



## bambamfa (Apr 2, 2008)

Congats! Look forward to seeing updates:wubu:


----------



## matt82 (Apr 2, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Apr 2, 2008)

look great already cant wait to see how those lovely pounds you gain will look -drools on himself-


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 3, 2008)

Mad props, yo!


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 3, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## TotallyReal (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats! A great step.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations, jennabelle! Be sure to enjoy it all! 

/ CuslonGodibb



jennabelle said:


> I got over the hump of being between 210 and 215!!!! I'm now 217.6 as of this morning. I'm soooo excited and have been touching my new soft curves....my hips are bigger! As soon as I get my hands on a digital camera I'll be putting up some pictures for you all to see!!!!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 3, 2008)

You were beautiful before, and you're beautiful now. 

Congrats, sweetheart.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 3, 2008)

congradulations!!


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 3, 2008)

Astounding!!!! can not wait to see your progress


----------



## Saxphon (Apr 5, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> I got over the hump of being between 210 and 215!!!! I'm now 217.6 as of this morning. I'm soooo excited and have been touching my new soft curves....my hips are bigger! As soon as I get my hands on a digital camera I'll be putting up some pictures for you all to see!!!!



What a beautiful picture - you look incredible. Thank you for sharing the news with us.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> I got over the hump of being between 210 and 215!!!! I'm now 217.6 as of this morning. I'm soooo excited and have been touching my new soft curves....my hips are bigger! As soon as I get my hands on a digital camera I'll be putting up some pictures for you all to see!!!!



Congratulations!! I wish you luck with the future.


----------



## rita.jones56 (Apr 9, 2008)

You look great, congrats!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Apr 9, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> I got over the hump of being between 210 and 215!!!! I'm now 217.6 as of this morning. I'm soooo excited and have been touching my new soft curves....my hips are bigger! As soon as I get my hands on a digital camera I'll be putting up some pictures for you all to see!!!!



congrats sweat heart!!! Look forward to seeing some pictures :wubu:


----------



## Mozart97 (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats! Hopefully you'll continue to keep us posted on your gains.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 14, 2008)

Huzzah! Congrats on the gain. ^_^


----------



## Megamice55 (Apr 16, 2008)

We can't wait to see your accomplisments!!!! Hurry before our computers crash!!!!!

p.s. I'm proud of you.


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hope you're doing well and your gain is going well!


----------



## PumpkinBelly (May 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## morepushing13 (May 26, 2008)

How goes the gaining?


----------



## openended (Jun 14, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> I got over the hump of being between 210 and 215!!!! I'm now 217.6 as of this morning. I'm soooo excited and have been touching my new soft curves....my hips are bigger! As soon as I get my hands on a digital camera I'll be putting up some pictures for you all to see!!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 11, 2008)

So cool to hear that you enjou your new curves


----------



## infinity57401 (Jul 14, 2008)

congrats! its good to hear you've cleared that hurdle


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 15, 2008)

She cleared it 3 1/2 months ago, you shameless necroposters


----------

